# HELP! voltage out of range?!?!



## chengda85 (Feb 1, 2008)

hi, I just recently built a new computer with Q6600 CPU, the intel DG33TL motherboard, 2GB ram and Asus en8800GT video card.

I have the "intel desktop utilities" installed and it detects my voltages as:

+12V is about 12.5 V
+5V is about 5.34V

now when I am gaming, the program keeps giving me errors saying

[+5V] voltage out of recommended range 

and it turns out the 5V voltage goes to about 5.375 or even 5.385.

now is this a serious problem? I heard that the voltage needs to be within 5% to be normal. will this damage my components? 

the power supply I'm using comes with the mATX case I bought and is 500W, from what I've heard it is not good but not crap either.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

their is no Micro atx power supply that is going to power your system correctly / unless you are meaning M-atx as medium atx case ???


please verify what are the approximate dimensions of the power supply / *height/width / length*


unless you paid at least $150.00f or your case and power supply / then the quality of your power supply is* VERY* inadaquate


an out of spec volting PSU can burn up motherboards, memory , hard drives, you name it !


----------



## chengda85 (Feb 1, 2008)

linderman said:


> their is no Micro atx power supply that is going to power your system correctly / unless you are meaning M-atx as medium atx case ???
> 
> 
> please verify what are the approximate dimensions of the power supply / *height/width / length*
> ...


hi, the case is mATX but the PSU is an ATX power supply I believe. the PSU's model is WIN-500PS if that meants anything.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ohhhhhhhh MY that PSU is is made by Apevia One of the worst trash builders on the market >>>>> I am shocked it has run this long! its a $20.00 power supply in a rig that needs a $100.00 dollar power supply


antec trio power 650 watt

corsair HX-620 watt

Corsair TX-650 watt

Antec Neo HE- 650 watt


----------



## chengda85 (Feb 1, 2008)

OMG 

how serious is a 5.385V for a +5V rail? 
should I be looking at returning the whole case then? (the PSU comes with the case and I'm not sure if a branded PSU will fit since it has longer cables and will cut off the airflow in a smaller case) if 5.385V is considered really bad then I guess I have no choice or what do you think?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Its not just that thats out of spec its that the power supply is horrible quallity and bound to fail sooner or later 

These problems are just the tip of the "iceberg" (bad pun i know) 

And most power supplys you could get are ether modular (only plug in the cables needed) or you can hide them somewhere in the case where they wont get in the way


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

oh and heres a good power supply with a large rebate http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371001


----------



## Jebtall (Feb 3, 2008)

You can't rely on some software reading mobo sensors to be very precise. I realized this recently using Everest home edition and several PSU units on my computer.

Your PSU may indeed be putting out high voltage levels, but until you check with a multimeter, you can't be sure. A multimeter is the only accurate way to check the voltages.

Get a multimeter, if you don't have one Sears almost always has one on sale or borrow one, then with the the computer running grab a free 4 pin molex connector (the power connectors that plug into your HD and DVD). The yellow wires should be the 12V rail and the red wires should be the 5V rail. My guess is that the voltage rails are fine as sensors and software seem to be very inaccurate.

If indeed they are putting out 5.38V and 12.5V, you should get the PSU replaced. But you shouldn't be doing any real damage right now as most electronics can tolerate +/- 10% on the rails. But these higher voltages will cause more heat, which can eventually lead to damage.


----------

